# "golden Mattens" "hollywood" "president"



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Just wanted to let all of you on the forum know that I have 2 pairs & 2 individual Weyer birds up for auction on www.pigeonauctions.com listed under breeders. One of the pairs is mated up, the other pair is not. I purchased them just a couple of months ago, but have decided to cut down, as I am not feeling that well these days. I had radiation treatments for 7 weeks, and the fatigue and other side effects have began to affect me. I usually don't post on here when I have birds up for auction, but I started the bids at a very low amount, and thought maybe some of you may be interested. All of you have a nice weekend. http://www.pigeonauctions.com/lot.cfm?lotID=44053 http://www.pigeonauctions.com/lot.cfm?lotID=44054 http://www.pigeonauctions.com/lot.cfm?lotID=44017 http://www.pigeonauctions.com/lot.cfm?lotID=44016


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I hope you find your strength again. Im sorry you are feeling low.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> I hope you find your strength again. Im sorry you are feeling low.


Thank you for the kind thoughts!


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Don,
Hope you get to feeling better soon.You'll get through it bud.I know what you're going through.Those are some Super nice birds,wish I had the room.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Bid made, youi can beat this I have faith, sending a prayer your way. Wish I lived closer, I'd come lend a hand.
Dave


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

Have they all race b4? How far?


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> Bid made, youi can beat this I have faith, sending a prayer your way. Wish I lived closer, I'd come lend a hand.
> Dave


Thank you Dave!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

HmoobH8wj said:


> Have they all race b4? How far?


No, I just purchased them a couple of months ago.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Get well Don.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Best wishes Don. Soon as you get to feeling better......let "auction fever" strike and buy some more great ones.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Take care of your self And even if you have to get out of pigeons It will be better for you and your birds. But maybe you will be lucky have someone step up and help take care of them for you While you are trying to take care of your self. Stay strong andget well.


----------



## grunt45 (Jan 24, 2012)

Good looking birds!! Get well Don


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

Best wishes Don. Get your strength back real soon.

Jim


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Josepe said:


> Don,
> Hope you get to feeling better soon.You'll get through it bud.I know what you're going through.Those are some Super nice birds,wish I had the room.


Thank you Josepe.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the well wishes, it means a lot to me.


----------



## btrahan23 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hope you feel better!!!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

btrahan23 said:


> Hope you feel better!!!


Thank you for the thoughts!!!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Bummer I couldn't be home when the auction was over to up my bid, I lost I was looking forward to another Presidend bird.
Dave


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> Bummer I couldn't be home when the auction was over to up my bid, I lost I was looking forward to another Presidend bird.
> Dave


Sorry about that Dave, but thanks for the bid. I might have one more President bird which is still raising babies, so I will check on that. Thanks again, Don.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

If you do and you decide to sell it let me know, lately I have become infatuated with President birds. 
Dave


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I just checked the pedigrees Dave, and I have only 5 Weyer birds left. 4 are double inbred "GOLDEN MATTENS", and the 5th bird is double inbred "IKON". Sorry, Don.


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

bbcdon said:


> Just wanted to let all of you on the forum know that I have 2 pairs & 2 individual Weyer birds up for auction on www.pigeonauctions.com listed under breeders. One of the pairs is mated up, the other pair is not. I purchased them just a couple of months ago, but have decided to cut down, as I am not feeling that well these days. I had radiation treatments for 7 weeks, and the fatigue and other side effects have began to affect me. I usually don't post on here when I have birds up for auction, but I started the bids at a very low amount, and thought maybe some of you may be interested. All of you have a nice weekend. http://www.pigeonauctions.com/lot.cfm?lotID=44053 http://www.pigeonauctions.com/lot.cfm?lotID=44054 http://www.pigeonauctions.com/lot.cfm?lotID=44017 http://www.pigeonauctions.com/lot.cfm?lotID=44016





Get well soon Don so we can be at the California Classic OLR again this year!



kalapati
San Diego


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

kalapati said:


> Get well soon Don so we can be at the California Classic OLR again this year!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You bet!!!


----------

